# Eating poop!



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

My lovably 6 month old puppy keeps eating his own poop and Sammy's too given half the chance. The vet said he would grow out of it but he's still doing it - help! How can I train him not to do this? He's mat trained.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I had this problem too and he did grow out of it. It was gross. Tyler thought it was a game. He'd run around with it in his mouth as I frantically tried to get it from his mouth (LOL). 

There are safe and natural deterrents that you can buy, but I did not find these worked at all. My trainer said that you have to be diligent about picking it up immediately after he goes--be ready when he's ready to go and teach him the "leave it" command. He also had me cut out the chase and the frantic behavior on my end to get it from Tyler. Instead I was to remain calm and quiet--say nothing but "leave it" when I picked it up.Another thing I was told is that they do it because they're not eating enough. This may have been the case for Tyler because he's a terrible eater.

Good luck!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Mine didn't out grow it and the deterrents didn't work either. I always try to clean up immediately. I have to check his crate because he will hide one in there. He will do pretty good for awhile then I catch him back to his old habits. Maybe you'll be luckier than me and find something that works.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

I try and watch him like a hawk but he too sometimes treats it like a game or he can do it that quickly, he then either likes to bring me some or comes in licking his lips (lol) it's really not funny though. He can go days without touching it and being really good and then back to square one again. He is a great little eater so it's not that.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

My first dog did that years ago. I've since heard that it could be due to nutrients missing in the diet that the dog needs, and as a result is eating poo to try to find more nutrients. I don't know what your feeding your dog, but Maybe a higher quality dog food would help. I use this website {see link below} & love it, you can read about which foods are the best & you can even sign up for dogfood recall alerts if there is an ecoli, salmonilla, other type of recall. The food I was feeding my dog was recalled a few months ago.
Here's the link: 
Best Dog Foods | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

Try feeding some fresh pineapple. That's supposed to work. 
I feel for you.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Sep 22, 2015)

Omg - think the rule is - the cuter the dog, the more apt they are to do this. Mine grew out of it. I tried giving her a biscuit as soon as she did her business. Sometimes she seemed to orefer the pooh - arggggghhh!


----------

